# Corn prices?



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Just curious what everyone is paying for corn per 100lb? I am paying $11 and change at my local feed store. Killing me!

Lg_mouth


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

That is less than what I am paying. I think it was like $6 and change for 50lbs. last i bought some. I can hardly wait until the farmers start picking so I can get some cheap corn...


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

swantucky said:


> That is less than what I am paying. I think it was like $6 and change for 50lbs. last i bought some. I can hardly wait until the farmers start picking so I can get some cheap corn...


Your going to be out of money soon 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=129862


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

40 bucks get me a little over 500lbs.


----------



## Hi C's (May 16, 2009)

I'm giving 8.00 per 100# in geauga county.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Where is that corn at in Geauga county? I am looking for some too


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

For anyone in the Brimfield area Dussel Farm Feed Store has shelled corn for $5.50/50lbs and apple flavored corn for $7.00/50lbs.
1106 Old Forge Rd. Brimfeild Ph# 330-673-5957


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

There is a place in randolph that has bag of deer corn for 4.50/bag. I dont know the size of the bag but you could call them at 3306038762. The name is Fred Rodenbucher.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

thats within a mile of my house i might have to head over there i knew he had corn but i was told he only sells it un bagged. Thanks!!!


----------

